

A single comment from Reddit has lead to a movie deal - clistctrl
http://www.reddit.com/r/RomeSweetRome/comments/k7xlr/an_announcement/

======
clistctrl
The original threads can be found here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/k067x/could_i_des...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/k067x/could_i_destroy_the_entire_roman_empire_during/c2giwm4)

